
Mcdonalds shift manager policies [pdf] - dincer
http://essigmanagement.com/Site/Forms/Employment_Payroll/Shift%20Manager%20Policies.pdf
======
DrScump
Note that this is from a _franchisee_ , though it may well use the same
materials that corporate-owned stores do.

Back in the 1980s, "shift managers" were called _swing_ managers.

